# Upgrading groupset is it worth it or buy a new bike



## miremare (26 Sep 2011)

Hello

my past bike has a shimano ultegra groupset.

the road bike i have now has a shimano 105 group set, i hate it.

my dliema is:-

strip the 105 groupset
replace the 105 groupset with ultegra
sell old 105 groupset on ebay to claw back some money

or will it be easier to sell whole bike, and just get another one with ultegra groupset.

Is the install of a new groupset a long and costly job.

any advice appreciated


----------



## TheDoctor (26 Sep 2011)

If you hate 105 I'd be surprised if you loved Ultegra.
There's not that much difference in the feel IMHO.
Swapping a groupset took me about 4 hours last time I did it.


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Sep 2011)

Why do you hate it so much? I can't honestly tell the difference between 105, Ultegra & DA. AFAIK the main difference is weight. I will concede the DA that was on my 1996 Trek Madone was definitely smoother than the DA7900 on my CAAD10, but other than that I've ridden various 105 set ups and have always found them supremely reliable


----------



## miremare (27 Sep 2011)

i cant put my finger on it.
ive always felt ultegra felt a bit more solid, the 105 feels flimsy in comparisson.
it might be that ive had to do less tinkering with the ultegra than ive had to do with the 105


----------



## BikeLiker (27 Sep 2011)

I upgraded an MTB groupset and wish I hadn't bothered - less hassle and no more expensive to have bought a new bike. I'm also not sure what you have against 105. I've just changed from 105 to Ultegra and if anything, prefer 105.


----------



## barongreenback (27 Sep 2011)

If the 105 feels flimsy, why not just change the shifters and leave the derailleurs/chainset etc. intact?


----------



## Paulus (27 Sep 2011)

If you like the frame and position of your current bike I would change the groupset. Having said that, 105 is a good groupset, is it set up correctly? Normally gear shifting is quite precise and smooth.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (27 Sep 2011)

Having only used Sora Groupset and not knowing what i am missing out on , how much better is the 105.


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 Sep 2011)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Having only used Sora Groupset and not knowing what i am missing out on , how much better is the 105.


Arguably a bit smoother. I suspect it may be noticeable from Sora to 105, but from 105 upto DA they all feel much of a muchness IME. 

IMO the main difference between gruppos is simply weight.


----------



## Paulus (28 Sep 2011)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Having only used Sora Groupset and not knowing what i am missing out on , how much better is the 105.




105 has all the shifting on the levers, whereas sora has a little thumb operated lever to changeup a gear. 105 is smoother and not so clunky as Sora when changing, is made of slightly better materials and a little lighter. But obviously costs more. I think it is worth upgrading when your current groupset comes to its natural end.


----------



## Glover Fan (28 Sep 2011)

I've had both 105 and Ultegra and there is naff all difference, probably the smallest difference between all the groupsets compared.

Probably the 105 is just set up incorrectly, for the extra money you spend I stick with 105.


----------



## david k (28 Sep 2011)

i have tiagra on new bike, taking some getting used too, my hybrid has thumb shifter which are great


----------



## fossyant (28 Sep 2011)

Leave it be. It's probably not quite set up right. Use the cheaper bikes as trainers, use the expensive one as an event/race bike. Simple.

I've been using DA and Ultegra for 20 years. Both have worked well. DA is as tight as a nut 20 years later, Ultegra slightly less so, but it's been used much much more. 

It works, get it set up properly, and ride it.

Simple.


----------



## aberal (28 Sep 2011)

I have have 105 and Ultegra on my bikes and have used Tiagra in the past. There's a noticeable difference between Tiagra and 105 but _not _a noticeable difference between 105 and Ultegra. At least not enough to induce "hate". In fact I'm hard pushed to understand how it is possible to "hate" 105. You may _prefer _Ultegra or DA - but frankly there is nothing inherently wrong with 105.


----------



## buggi (28 Sep 2011)

aberal said:


> I have have 105 and Ultegra on my bikes and have used Tiagra in the past. There's a noticeable difference between Tiagra and 105 but _not _a noticeable difference between 105 and Ultegra. At least not enough to induce "hate". In fact I'm hard pushed to understand how it is possible to "hate" 105. You may _prefer _Ultegra or DA - but frankly there is nothing inherently wrong with 105.




+1 i have tiagra on my cross bike, which i use to commute and ultegra on my road bike which i use to keep up with mates . Tiagra is slightly more clumpy, but i used to have a 105 bike and honestly can't see what the difference is between that and Ultegra! i'd be just has happy with 105 although i like the "gun metal" look of Ultegra. I think the real difference that they promote Ultegra as is the weight factor, not the feel in changing in gears factor. and you ain't gonna notice a few grams.


----------

